# Revenge no tip for bartender/server



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

We all know about the lack of tips from everyone (ironically, even those in the service industry who rely on tips themselves). Yesterday, I had one girl pax on Lyft who not only was a server, but also has a roommate who drives for Uber. In my mind, I'm thinking about going to the restaurant and leaving no tip for her. Has anyone actually gone ahead and done this? I would relish the idea of sweet revenge...


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

not worth my time.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You have to tell her that you're not tipping her because she didn't tip you. 

She won't care because one person not tipping her doesn't matter to her. She will also think less of you for going out of your way to get even with her in a way that fails to get even with her. 

Morale of the story is to avoid thinking emotionally.


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

It wouldn't be really far out of the way as the restaurant is literally across the street from me, but I can see your point. Best to not give her any business at all and it wouldn't waste my time. Besides, the food there ain't that great. Next time I get a request from her, I'll just ignore it.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

maybe she didnt have cash that day.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

If she doesn't make at least minimum wage with her wage+tips, the owner will have to make up the difference. Joke's on you if you're willing to spend your time trying to get "sweet revenge" 

Lmao


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

AshyLarry81 ignore Coldrider


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> AshyLarry81 ignore Coldrider


Yes, ignore the truth...


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

Your time as a driver will be short if you hold grudges against every cheapskate, or take every drunk ****ers attitude personally.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Yes, ignore the truth...


I told the OP to ignore you not because what you wrote was untrue, but because you ignored the OP's second post in this thread.
The one where he agreed that his original idea was not a good one.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

She'll be super creeped out you cared enough to go to her place of employment, casually eat a meal then act weak AF walking out with "$0.00 tip - Lyft driver you didn't tip last night" scribbled on the tab. She probably won't even remember you or much about the trip lol calm down bruh


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I just stopped tipping everyone and the world is right again.


----------



## UberKW (Feb 3, 2016)

On the flip side, I have a pax who tipped me yesterday and explained "because I'm a waitress". So at least she felt our pain!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tip a penny, then write on the receipt that it's more than she tipped her Uber driver. Draw five stars on the tip line. 
Make a database of waitresses who don't tip, what time they work and which restaurant they work at. Those will be places that we can eat at where there's no need to tip.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> Tip a penny, then write on the receipt that it's more than she tipped her Uber driver. Draw five stars on the tip line.
> Make a database of waitresses who don't tip, what time they work and which restaurant they work at. Those will be places that we can eat at where there's no need to tip.


Or just encourage people to use Lyft, where they have the option of tipping.


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Definitely do something mean as payback. That'll teach her. (?)


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

You do this, you encourage that waitress to claim you harassed her. All she would have to do is go to Uber and complain, she would get a refund for her fare and you would be deactivated.

All this over a tip?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Tip a penny, then write on the receipt that it's more than she tipped her Uber driver. Draw five stars on the tip line.
> Make a database of waitresses who don't tip, what time they work and which restaurant they work at. Those will be places that we can eat at where there's no need to tip.


How would you be able to distinguish a tipping waitress from that restaurant from a non tipping one? Unless you guys are planning to somehow take pics without them knowing or with their permission (highly doubt)

And, if going by the name tag (not that I was a waitress, I wish, no one here would take me without experience but I have worked jobs where I had to have a name tag (which I never wore) and when I had to wear it, because I never had mine, I always borrowed someone else and was "marie" for the day). How can you be sure it's foolproof?

To mirror the poster above me, all this for a tip?


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

strippers donot tip in las vegas and they make giant money of tips


----------

